# Yes or No?? Update it was an evap!!! See last page



## PrayingMom

I thought I saw a faint line so I took it apart this was within 5min. Humm:shrug: it is FRER and I am 12 dpo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 108


----------



## PrayingMom

Here is another, I'll try to tweak a few maybe y'all can see what I do in person
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 71


----------



## gemstone

It sure is there!! Nice & pink :) congrats! That's how mine always look x


----------



## PrayingMom

I don't wanna get excited and it not be true I'll wait two days and test again but I really hope this is it!! Thanks so much I wanted to make sure I wasn't going crazy!!

Do FREF get evaps?


----------



## gemstone

They do, shouldn't be read after the time stated on the pack. Think it's about 10mins. But ur line is pink! :) all the evaps I have had before on these have been like a grey shadow where the line should be. I would test again in 2 days. GL! Looks very promising tho x


----------



## PrayingMom

Thanks that's what I thought it would look gray & not pinkish. I'll wait a few days and update again. Thanks.


----------



## angel2010

I can def see something on the second pic!


----------



## Yo_Yo

I an also see it. My bfps started off super faint! Good luck!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Exciting!


----------



## Springermommy

Best of luck!!!!! :)


----------



## PrayingMom

Thanks ladies I'm waiting til Saturday to test again bc I've had a weird cycle this month. I got a positive opk on digital FR on CD11 2/26 so that make O date 2/27. Then this is what gets crazy I got another positive on CD14 3/1 on a FR (the ones with the lines!) I BD day before and day of and after on both days so either way I'm covered. So I dunno if I am 13dpo or 10 dpo. I think I should wait to AF is due which is Tuesday to test to know for sure!! :shrug:

Okay the next strange thing I threw up twice (sorry tmi) and my poor hubby was having morning sickness, I say morning sickness is because he only get sick like that if I am preggers, he did with our son and my MC. Then I been having tons of pregnancy like feelings tired, sore abdomen like I been doing 1000 crunches, sore breast etc. my dogs keep coming and smelling my stomach they did that last time with before my MC.. I dunno I just wanna know. I'll let everyone know soon enough thanks!! :hug:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

YES!!! 

Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## sandilion

I think you are hun :D congrats!!


----------



## skyesmom

i also see the line!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Looks like a bfp! Test again! Fxed for a darker line!


----------



## ChubbyCheeks

*I can see it on the tweaked pic, well done lady *


----------



## R_x

I can see a faint line. Please update when you re test :)


----------



## Lauralily

I've Taken 3 FRER. And they've all come up with faint pink lines!

Congrats


----------



## ashleyg

I see it! Good luck!


----------



## Xxenssial

Congrats


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## lhancock90

Congratulations :)


----------



## PrayingMom

So ladies I meant to update I'm so sorry! But that was an evap line and a very evil one! But AF showed 3/19 and I'm on CD15 today and I did my mid ultrasound yesterday and I have lots of follicles and two really big ones on the right side, I go back to doctor tomorrow for another ultrasound and then I will get the trigger shot! So here's hope to my BFP this month, I'm really feeling that this is my month I have many potential eggys ready so here goes nothing! Keep me in your thoughts and prayers thanks!! :hugs:


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Praying for you hun :) good luck !!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

i actually read an interesting post the other day that you cant get pink evaps, someone who works in the test industry posted it which means it could only be a chemical pregnancy when they are pink.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Sorry to hear it did not work out. Good luck in the future hun! I hope you get your :bfp: your next cycle! Also just a tip, never take the HPT apart. It could effect the results and give you false hope.


----------



## ready4number1

I would think it would have been a chemical as well. I have had pink lines like that on my chemical pregnancies.


----------

